# Aurora vs Lionel Buick Riviera



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

There was another thread that mentioned the Aurora and Lionel Buick Riviera, I don't remember which one it was. I think someone posted a picture of the 1/32 scale Lionel Riviera. I pulled out both Aurora and Lionel HO Buick Riviera and made a comparison.

The biggest difference is the Aurora side silhoette looks better proportioned. The Lionel body is higher and roof looks chopped.














































Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Comparo -Marty, thanks for sharing it with us :thumbsup:
BTW- Both of those look better than a Tyco "S" Riviera(which I own).... won't post a pic tho...it's just too ugly


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

LOL! I forgot about the TYCO Riv! I don't own one.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dang, they're a lot closer than I thought. I know the Tyco one is kinda butt-ugly...

--rick


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

aside from the chop top, its remarkable how similar these two cars are...


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

That was me!


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

philo426 said:


> That was me!


which one is this? the tyco-s?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

No it is the Lionel 1/32 version.of the riv


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's the less than beautiful Tyco S version.










-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Aside from lacking in the detail department, the roof is too short lengthwise, either that or the hood's too long. Nah, the roof is too short!! :tongue:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

That is one of the better american Lionel cars. Some of the others - Galaxie, Tbird look almost cartoonish. I love the oddball stuff Tyco S, Lionel, Atlas just because they are different.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

How does the Eldon Riviera Stack up?


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

how about a picture of the eldon from the side and the front? Wow, I didnt realize how popular the '63 Riviera was.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

pshoe64 said:


> Here's the less than beautiful Tyco S version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the aurora was as seen on HDTV, the tyco is definately old school analog televison with everything rounded off!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

hifisapi said:


> how about a picture of the eldon from the side and the front? Wow, I didnt realize how popular the '63 Riviera was.


It got a lot of notice in '63. Sergio Pininfarina said the new Riviera was "one of the most beautiful American cars ever built,”. Raymond Loewy said it was the next most beautiful car 2nd to his Avanti released that same year.










-Paul


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

It may have been called the most beautiful car ever at the time, but I dont feel it has held up to the test of time so well. For example, the '63 split window corvette still holds up better than the '63 riviera does IMHO.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Orig...190778667323?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2c6b4b713b

just cruzin the web


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll have to track it down in my vast archives to take further pics, but here's what I was able to scrounge up..







































Please note, I have acquired all the required pieces to restore this car. Runs nicely too


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Eldon*

Hmmmm....that Eldon looks pretty Damn Good :thumbsup: 








And I think Mr. Spock Agrees


----------

